# Should I stay with DA 7800 or go to Ultegra 6800



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Look for opinions here... my winter/backup bike is a decent mid-2000s Specialized Allez running on Dura Ace 7800. I may have the extra parts available soon to change to Ultegra 6800 (including wheels).

I actually love the DA 7800 on this bike, everything is very smooth. And I don't *really* care about the 11th cog. However, I do appreciate the hidden cable routing of the newer generations of stuff. 

I've ridden plenty of 6800 and DA 9000 stuff already, I actually feel like the shifting is smoother on my 7800 but ultimately want to keep the bike maintainable.

What would you do?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

The hidden cables on the bars are nice. The down side (with Shimano) is that the tight bends on the shift cables makes them wear out faster.
And you can't replace the housing without unwrapping the bars.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

big fan of the DA 7800 stuff I'm running, I'd stay with that.

it's going to 'maintainable' for quite some time...


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

The much improved front shifting with 11 speed would make it worth it to me.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Things played out differently than I expected to, so the 6800 stuff is getting sold and the old Allez is sticking with the 7800. Thanks for the feedback, folks.


----------

